

HealClick: Patient Matcher  - eiphany06
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/healclick-patient-matcher

======
michaelrhansen
Interesting - something similar might be patientslikeme.com

~~~
mojoey
We may sound similar in concept but we focus on a cluster of neuroimmune and
autoimmune patients.

Many of our users found Patientslikeme overwhelming to use on a daily basis,
so we wanted to design HealClick to be primarily a social platform that would
make users want to come back to and track the most important health changes
over time, i.e. frequency over quantity.

